# JH head/1.8 block oil return question



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

Noone will bite on my other thread, so I will ask my question in a different way.
I noticed that a JH head (solid lifter) is missing either a coolant or an oil return passage, that the block has (I need someone to tell me which it is). _I am specifically asking about the #4 cylinder, note that the second oil breather/drain is blocked off since someone was putting this head on a 1.6 block...._








Here is a picture of a 1.8 JH block, and it has an extra hole on that #4 cylinder. I am just taking a wild guess that this an oil return hole, and since the JH head has solid lifters, it doesnt need as much oil circulation up top so that area is blocked. 
Can anyone clarify this for me?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: JH head/1.8 block oil return question (FlugGTI)*

That's a coolant passage. Don't worry about it, they're all like that.


----------



## FlugGTI (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: JH head/1.8 block oil return question (ABA Scirocco)*

I made it home and figured it out....now the only question remaining is if I use an ABA head gasket (metal), will the hole that matches up with this one, cause leaking since water will be able to get in between the layers of the head gasket since it'll be under pressure?


----------

